# "Rotten" netflix series



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder! I saw the trailer a few weeks ago and thought it looked interesting.

Here's the trailer, by the way...


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks. I just watched it. Very good photography and info. J


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

This should probably be moved into the main forum. I think it would be of interest to all. J


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

they mentioned a specific antibiotic is it in a marketed treatment thats still available


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

*"Rotten" New Doc-U-Series on Netflix*

This series is about our food supply and what we think we're eating as opposed to what we actually are. The first episode is on bees and honey and I thought it was fascinating! If you don't have a Netflix subscription, I'm pretty sure they have a free 30 day trial, so you could check that out if interested.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: "Rotten" New Doc-U-Series on Netflix*

I’ll look into it,
...
Is it full of hype and sensationalism?


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: "Rotten" New Doc-U-Series on Netflix*

21st century remake of the 20th century "The Jungle" sans the socialism/communism overtones and replaced with capitalism opcorn:


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: "Rotten" New Doc-U-Series on Netflix*



Ian said:


> I’ll look into it,
> ...
> Is it full of hype and sensationalism?


 The long and short of it isno and no. It just reaffirms what commercial beekepers already know. It is well made, and the producers evidently have a good grasp of the current honey market. I would recommend watching it.

Jean-Marc


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

laketrout said:


> they mentioned a specific antibiotic is it in a marketed treatment thats still available


The only mentioned antibiotic is chloramphenical. It was never registered to be used on honeybees. It is still available on the market.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I watched it
pretty we’ll put together


----------



## DeanCedar (Sep 28, 2017)

I thought of The Jungle too.
I look fwd to watching it!


----------



## baybee (Jan 10, 2016)

The episode, to me, leaves a few unanswered questions.

What is the bigger danger of chinese honey: dilution with rice syrup, which itself is most probably contaminated with heavy metals, pesticides, herbicides, etc., or contamination with antibiotics? 

How does US-produced honey compare to the imported honey in terms of contamination with agricultural chemicals, heavy metal ions, and antibiotics?

Do people use interchangeably "my hive died of CCD" and "my hive absconded"?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

baybee said:


> The episode, to me, leaves a few unanswered questions.
> 
> How does US-produced honey compare to the imported honey in terms of contamination with agricultural chemicals, heavy metal ions, and antibiotics?
> 
> Do people use interchangeably "my hive died of CCD" and "my hive absconded"?


The short answer is you don't want to know, the long answer is a lot of its not tested, but those selling to the big packers are in fact tested, for SOME items.

Personaly I hated it, while it was technique accurate, its was set to be depressing and alarming. I know some of those guys personally and they are not like that at all IMO. 
Almonds is one of the coolest events on the planet, a miracle of modern techniques and old time stuff coming together to turn a desert into a food source.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Did you watch episode 4 charlie? It was about chicken farms and was actually the first one I watched. 

"The ruthlessly efficient world of chicken production pits vulnerable growers against each other and leaves them open to vicious acts of sabotage."

I have to admit, I was hoping for a gunfight and a car chase opcorn:


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

baybee said:


> The episode, to me, leaves a few unanswered questions.
> 
> What is the bigger danger of chinese honey: dilution with rice syrup, which itself is most probably contaminated with heavy metals, pesticides, herbicides, etc., or contamination with antibiotics?
> 
> ...


Depends on what you mean by danger. The only danger is to the economic well being of commercial beekeepe honey should rs. Based strictly on supply and demand, if it were not for chinese honey then the price would likely be in the $3-4/lb range.

The chinese processors use ultra filtration which removes heavy metal ions, antibiotics, they can ever change the color profile. It is very clean, scary clean.

US honey would/does have more residue than chinese honey but at least it is honey. Remember though very little chinese honey officially enters the country. Most if not all is transhipped and enters as honey from another country.

Jean-Marc


----------



## baybee (Jan 10, 2016)

jean-marc said:


> The chinese processors use ultra filtration which removes heavy metal ions, antibiotics, they can ever change the color profile. It is very clean, scary clean.
> 
> US honey would/does have more residue than chinese honey but at least it is honey. Remember though very little chinese honey officially enters the country. Most if not all is transhipped and enters as honey from another country.
> 
> Jean-Marc


Yes, the filmmakers are mostly concerned with "undercutting of the domestic industry" by "unfairly low price" but talk nothing about whether chinese honey (diluted or not), and other China-manufactured food, are safe to consume. This is what the majority of the viewers are probably asking. 

From what I read from time to time, the chinese stuff is laden with toxins. Just making this info public and easily available could increase the market for domestic honey -- if it is safer, of which nothing is in the movie.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I just conveniently ignored the whole CCD part, generalized assumptions 
But the adulteration and transshipment issue was presented well


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

I initially watched it just to be informed of any BS slant, when my customers want to discuss it, and I know there are those who will!

In my mind it accomplished two things: presented wrongs in the market place --without presenting absolute answers to the problems, and reinforced 'you better know you bee keeper' if these issues_ truly concern_ you..

I love looking straight at a consumer and stating flatly : only my honey, only my hives!


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

nope didnt make it that far, watched the second one, it was a bit of a stretch (food allergies) they took it to extremes also. ( i hate that) but worse than that I started a new diet, and while watching it the tummy was screaming. quickly realized maybe a show about food was a bad choice. switched to hell on wheels and was fine!


----------



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

gmcharlie said:


> ..switched to hell on wheels and was fine!


Hell on Wheels. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

*Re: "Rotten" New Doc-U-Series on Netflix*



rwurster said:


> 21st century remake of the 20th century "The Jungle" sans the socialism/communism overtones and replaced with capitalism opcorn:


My inner Tom Joad is so conflicted.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: "Rotten" New Doc-U-Series on Netflix*

"Rotten" refers more to the stinkin public school system that made me read both of those books. inch:


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: "Rotten" New Doc-U-Series on Netflix*

I watched it and found it interesting. Given that its a Netflix series and based on the fact that I've already heard about it from multiple people...

It sounded like rising honey prices to me.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: "Rotten" New Doc-U-Series on Netflix*

I agree with 8N. This episode strengthens my honey sales to my customers with my honey....
Use the good news.
use the bad news.
Makes my customers wonder why/how can the big box stores sell honey bottled in Colorado for $8 a quart. My local big box's honey used to say "from India or thiland or Viet Nam" and got blow back, so now the lable just says "bottled in Colorado" .
not sure if that sooths the masses, but for me I still smell a rat...

==McBee7==


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

laketrout said:


> they mentioned a specific antibiotic is it in a marketed treatment thats still available


 In China, not in the US.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: "Rotten" New Doc-U-Series on Netflix*



McBee7 said:


> I agree with 8N. This episode strengthens my honey sales to my customers with my honey....
> Use the good news.
> use the bad news.
> Makes my customers wonder why/how can the big box stores sell honey bottled in Colorado for $8 a quart. My local big box's honey used to say "from India or thiland or Viet Nam" and got blow back, so now the lable just says "bottled in Colorado" .
> ...


Exactly. This can be used to educate potential customers about why it's worth spending a little more on your honey. I did a short blog post about Rotten for just that reason: https://www.mitecalculator.com/bee-yard-blog/2018/1/11/rotten


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: "Rotten" New Doc-U-Series on Netflix*

Educate potential customers? My honey speaks for itself.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

jean-marc said:


> US honey would/does have more residue than chinese honey but at least it is honey.
> Jean-Marc


Can you provide a reference for this claim?


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

It's widely used in China and Asian bee/honey industry


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

It was very interesting, should be good for local honey sales across the country. 

Moral of the story don't buy prisoner pealed garlic.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Just watched this myself. Very comprehensive. I appreciate the overall coverage of issues beekeepers face. Seemed more well put together than other documentary films covering beekeeping.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't have a problem with the show's CCD hype, it makes my neighbors a little more less worrisome when they see my hives.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Great show. Really Enjoyed it.


----------

